# ISO Paratilapia Polleni



## jbrown9876 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello,

Looking for some black diamond cichlids...

Let me know what you have


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a post in the Classifieds.


----------



## kewpiefishypewpie (Sep 21, 2016)

Go to [Link removed], they have them for a good price and they're high quality specimens. :thumb:


----------

